# Is it okay to give dog Sorbet?



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

It's raspberry if it matters. I think I read they shouldn't have ice cream, but what about sorbet? Sadie is going nuts trying to get my dessert. I don't mind sharing if it's not going to hurt her. It has no added sugar, says 1g for 1/4 cup. There's no other nutritional "value".

(Also if I give her some I am going to make her sit first and give her her own little bowl, not trying to encourage begging. But she hasn't had any treats today so I figured it'd be a nice treat for her.)


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

jesirose said:


> It's raspberry if it matters. I think I read they shouldn't have ice cream, but what about sorbet? Sadie is going nuts trying to get my dessert. I don't mind sharing if it's not going to hurt her.
> 
> (Also if I give her some I am going to make her sit first and give her her own little bowl, not trying to encourage begging. But she hasn't had any treats today so I figured it'd be a nice treat for her.)


Hm, I'm not sure. But when I googled it, I found a recipe for doggie ice cream, if that helps? lol


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh sweet  I am already gathering recipes for her barkday, we're going to have a party with all the dogs on the street and I'm going to make treats 

Well nevermind, she fell asleep instead.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorbet is really just fruit, I can't see how that would hurt. And never heard of ice cream being bad, either. Well, I mean...it's full of sugar, but it won't kill your dog to give a little spoonful!


----------

